# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Kaarinaan anottu linjamuutoksia

## Waltsu

Kaarinan kaupungin teknisen lautakunnan pöytäkirjasta 31.1.2006 löytyy kaksikin TLO:n esittämää reittimuutosta.

Linjan 111 yhtä Paimioon menevää aamuvuoroa ollaan siirtämässä Rauhalinnan lenkille siellä olevan oppilaitoksen opiskelijoiden bussimatkan lyhentämiseksi.

Toisessa anomuksessa TLO siirtäisi linjan 110 pois Kesämäestä mm. yhden hankalan risteyksen takia. Lisäksi TLO huomauttaa, että kuuden kilometrin matka Littoisista Kaarinaan kestää jopa 25 minuuttia. Kaupungin puolelta todetaan, että matkustajamäärät ovat kovin vähäisiä, mutta alue on kasvava, joten linja tulisi säilyttää.

No, eipä niitä matkustajia paljoa kyytiin nouse, jos 10 km matka Turkuun kestää kolme varttia reitin kiertäessä siellä sun täällä mentiinpä sitten Littoisten tai Piispanristin kautta. Entäpä jos nopeutetaan linjaa poistamalla Verkakaaren/Palomäen osuus ja ajetaan Palomäkeä omana linjanaan Varissuon läpi. Palomäkeläisethän lietolaisina eivät välttämättä edes tarvitse suoraa linjaa Kaarinan keskustaan. Toinen linja olisi Kaarina - Kesämäki - radan yli asemalle - Littoinen - Kultanummi - Hämeentie - Turku. (Olen tätä aiemminkin pohtinut tällä foorumilla.) Verkakaari hoituisi mahdollisesti ruuhkalinjalla Turku - Varissuo - Verkakaari - Piikkiö - Kirismäki?

Operaatio ei välttämättä ole kovin yksinkertainen, onhan tässä otettava huomioon eri reittien tasavälisyys ja myös linjan toinen pää eli Raisio - Naantali. Ehkäpä pitäisi järjestellä linjapareja vallan uuteen uskoon?

----------


## Waltsu

110:n palvelua voisi parantaa Kesämäen alueella niin, että ajettaisiin Sähkömiehentie - Nummenniityntie - Keskikesäntie - Kuhilastie - Voivalantie - Kaarina. 

Vanhan ykköstien (110-tien) ylitys olisi helpompaa kuin pyrkiminen vilkkaalle Kaarinantielle Jumpurintien valottomassa risteyksessä. Jumpurintie jäisi reitiltä kokonaan pois (TLO:n ehdotuksessa jäisi koko Kesämäki pois!), mutta kävelymatkojen piteneminen siellä kompensoituu, kun linjan saisi paremmin asutuksen keskelle idempänä. Uusi reitti lyhentäisi myös Rauhalinnan väen matkoja säännöllisen vuorovälin pysäkeille. Ne muutamat päivän aikana tehtävät Rauhalinnan kierroksetkin lyhenisivät melkoisesti, kun uusi reitti olisi jo valmiiksi osa tuota lenkkiä.

Kokonaismatka pitenisi jonkun verran, mutta eipähän tarvi seisoskella Saaristotien valoissa.

----------


## Waltsu

Nyt on edetty anomuksista tekoihin:

Linjojen 11 ja 110 kiertolenkki Kaarinassa puretaan. Linja 11 ajaa kuten tähänkin asti, eli päättyy Oskarinaukiolle. Linja 110 puolestaan kääntyy Palomäessä ympäri, ajaa edelleen Kultanummen koukkausta, ja Palomäessä kierretään lenkki Nitinkaari-Alisippaantie-Sippaantie.

Kaarinan Oskarinaukion ja Littoisten väliä ajaa jatkossa linja 11A, joka kulkee suoraan Kaarinantietä ja sitten Uuden Littoistentien kautta Puistonkulman päätepysäkille. Siis Kesämäen koukkaus jää pois. Samoin lakkaa liikenne Verkakaarella.

Nämä muutokset tulevat voimaan 7.6.2010.

----------


## Waltsu

Sunnuntaina 6.6. oli 11A:n reitille saatu linjan aikataulut ja kartat pysäkeille, mutta 110:n jättämien  aukkojen (Kesämäki, Verkakaari) pysäkeillä ei ollut linjan loppumisesta mitään informaatiota. Olettaisin, että Littoisista puuttui vielä pysäkkitolppiakin linjan varrelta. No, maanantaiaamuna ennen ensimmäistä lähtöä joku käynee ne pystyttämässä?

Oli miten oli, näissä kuvissa 110 ajaa viimeistä päivää Kaarinantien keskiosalla, Krossinkadulla ja Verkakaarella.

----------


## Topfer

Kuinka paljon nopeammin nyt 110 kulkee Kaarinan keskustasta Turun torille? Eli tuleeko mitään aikaeroa edelliseen nähden? Itse käytän noita 110 ja 11 busseja silloin tällöin kun on Kaarinan seuduille asiaa. Tuo 110 kun yleensä kiertää ja hiertää melko kauan, ennen kuin saapunee perille... Olen kyllä parisen kertaa jäänyt myös Kesämäen pysäkille, harmi että se jää nyt pois - vaikka onkin ymmärrettävää.

----------


## JuTa

Olin tänään 15:10-15:20 väijyssä Puistonkulman nurkilla nähdäkseni tuon 11A koukeron, mutta ei ollut Littoinen - Kaarina välillä jälkeäkään moisesta? 110 huristeli Palomäki -teksti reittikilvessään ja ihan aikataulussakin.  :Cool:  Jatkaako 11 siis Oskarinaukiolta 11A:na Littoisiin?

----------


## Sepeli

11A ajaa Kaarina-Littoinen väliä. Reitti löytyy tuolta: http://www.tlo.fi/aikataulut_2/ tosin sellaisella virheellä, että Littoisissa ei ole Ristikalliontietä vaan Ristikallionkatu.

Huomatkaa, että heti alkuun ei kaikissa busseissa ole linjakilvissä tuota A:ta vaan saattaa olla esim tuulilasin alanurkassa itse tehty kyltti.

Vaikuttaa ihan hyvälle muutokselle, paitsi, että Verkakaaren ja Kesämäen kulkijoille tuli matkaa lähimmälle bussipysäkille. Molemmille kulkijoille? Toivottavasti 110:n ja 11A:n aikataulut osuvat littoisissa edes jotenkin yksiin ettei 110:llä Kaarinaan vanhasta muistista pyrkivän tarvitse leirityä Littoisiin  :Razz:

----------


## moxu

Kaarinassahan olisi oikeastaan mahdollisuus säätää tuo linjasto jopa sellaiseksi, että n.kaupungin ns.keskustasta lähtisi samanaikaisesti useampi bussi eri reiteille: 10 Sorron, 11 Poikluoman, 17 Littoisten ja 18 Auvaisbergin-Haritun kautta Turkuun sekä jokin pitkämatkaisempi Piikkiöön ja Paimioon. 17 natsaisi Littoisissa Turun suunnasta tulevan 19:n kanssa, joka hoitelisi Littoistenjärven itä-ja pohjoisrannan. 
Numerointia voisi kehitellä myös Kuusiston suuntaa koskevaksi.

Kuten kaikki hyvin tiedämme: Turun suunnassa ei tarvita ensimmäistäkään kolminumeroista linjanumeroa, koska siellä ei ole yli sataa numerointijärjestelmän parissa olevaa linjaa!

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Noin moneen autoon ei riitä kulkijoita.. :Razz:

----------


## Scania-111

> 11A ajaa Kaarina-Littoinen väliä. Huomatkaa, että heti alkuun ei kaikissa busseissa ole linjakilvissä tuota A:ta vaan saattaa olla esim tuulilasin alanurkassa itse tehty kyltti.


Tuohon kirjaimeen komenttia. Muistan kun aikoinaan tuli nämä 32, 42, 61.. 110, 421 ym. kun haluttiin eroon esim. 12A/B/C kilvityksistä. Turussa ei taaskaan näköjään osata päättää mitä halutaan. Tuollaiset 11A tyyppiset linjanumerot on täysin älyttömiä, johan tuo pahvilappu ikkunassa kertoo paljon. Lisäksi monissa autoissa on sivulla ja takana niin pieni linjakilpi että kaksi numeroa juuri ja juuri mahtuu, ettei mitään kolmatta merkkiä siihen millään mahdu.

Onkos muita linjoja jossa näitä kirjaimia on linjakilvessä, tai siis pitäisi olla?

----------


## Waltsu

Kirjaimia on käytössä vain linjoilla 11A, P1, P2 ja P3.

11A on tosiaan pienoinen kummajainen nykytrendissä. Olisihan tuo voinut olla vaikka 101. Vanhempi polvi muistanee 11A:n kulkeneen aikoinaan välillä Kauppatori - Kuninkoja.

Kaiken kaikkiaan eri linjatunnuksia on Turun seudulla käytössä 86 kappaletta (mukaan luettuna edellä mainitut sekä Raision 01). Satasarjassa tulee siis ahdasta, jollei käytetä kirjaimia. Jos ja kun kirjaimia ei käytetä, niin onhan se hyvä levittää numeroita pitemmälle, jotta edes joku tolkku säilyisi asiakasystävällisyydessä. Onhan moni seutulinja vielä kokonaan vailla numeroa.

----------


## Scania-111

> Kirjaimia on käytössä linjoilla 11A, P1, P2 ja P3.
> 11A on tosiaan pienoinen kummajainen nykytrendissä. Olisihan tuo voinut olla vaikka 101. Kaiken kaikkiaan eri linjatunnuksia on Turun seudulla käytössä 86 kappaletta. Satasarjassa tulee siis ahdasta, jollei käytetä kirjaimia. Jos ja kun kirjaimia ei käytetä, niin onhan se hyvä levittää numeroita pitemmälle, jotta edes joku tolkku säilyisi asiakasystävällisyydessä


Tosiaan nämä P1-3 unohtuivat tai en oikein mieltänyt niitä normaalilinjoiksi. Lisäksi muotoa kirjain + numero (palvelulinja), eikä numero + kirjain (normaalilinjat) järjestyksessä. Toki satasarjassa (100) voi tulla hieman tunkua, mutta miksei esimerkiksi Tukholman mallia 200, 300, 400, 500... kyllähän satasarjoja riittää. Jatkossa olisi myöskin kätevämpää käyttää kaikissa seutulinjoissa linjanumeroa, mitään haittaa siitä tuskin olisi. Jos nyt tuntuu ettei linjakilpeen mahdu sekä numero että määränpää yhtäaikaa, niin moderneissa kilvissä on optio: numero.. määränpää.. numero.. eli vuorottelevat n. 2-4 sekunnin välein. Onhan esimerkiksi 1:llä keulassa vuorotellen suomeksi tai ruotsiksi määränpää.

----------


## Waltsu

Talviaikataulujen alkaessa tehdään pientä rukkausta Kaarinassa: 11A siirtyy Verkakaarelle. 

Käytännössä homma toimii niin, että jotkut 110:n vuorot jatkavat Kaarinaan ihan niin kuin ennenkin, tosin linjana 11A ja kulkematta Kesämäen kautta. Sama juttu sitten toisinpäin, eli Verkakaarelta Palomäkeen tuleva 11A vaihtuu 110:ksi ja matka jatkuu Kupittaan kautta Turkuun ja Naantaliin. Ne 110:n vuorot, jotka jäävät Palomäkeen, kiertävät päättyvän kesän tapaan Nitinkaaren-Alisippaantien lenkin.

Ilmeisesti Kaarinan keskustassa on samantapainen kytkös arkisin linjojen 192 ja 11A kesken.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Onneksi 30.6.2014 jälkeen päästään tälläkin alueella liikennöimään rationaalista ja toimivaa linjastoa, kunhan se vain suunniteltaisiin. Harmi vain, että Linja-autoliiton lobbauksen vuoksi joudutaan odottamaan niin pitkään.

Littoisten seutu on yksi niistä, joissa joukkoliikenteen käytön voi odottaa nousevan eniten kun ylikunnallinen joukkoliikenne saadaan järjestykseen. Parempi linjasto edellyttää tosin organisaatiomuutoksen lisäksi rajan ylittävää katuyhteyksiä ja ammattitaitoista linjasto- ja aikataulusuunnittelua.

Katsotaan, mitä lähitulevaisuus tuo tullessaan. Ideoita voi heittää vaikka tälle foorumille testattavaksi.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Asioilla on aina monta puolta, jos ja kun linjat tullaan kilpailuttamaan, menee esim. Turun seudun liikennöitsijöiltä TLO-kivijalka alta pois. Eli ensin olet rakentanut tai ostanut linjat, ja sitten ne viedäänkin pois. Kuljettajille entistä enemmän työpaikkojen vaihdoksia. TLO olisi toki voinut suunnitella linjat ja aikataulut fiksummin ja amattitaitoisemmin, esim. Maskun suunnan aikatauluja ei varmaankaan saada ennen 2014 sellaisiksi, että niissä olisi mahdollista pysyä laillisesti. Littoisten linjoja onkin tietysti hyvä alkaa suunnittelemaan uudelta pöydältä, jos vaikkapa Kohmosta pääsee ajamaan läpi. Kokoajan täytyy kuitenkin muistaa seutuliikenteen valtava kehitys 90-luvulta, huomattavasti parempaan on menty. Kiitokseksi jäljellä olevat TLO talot saa luovuttaa linjansa avoimeen kilpailuun.

----------


## JSL

Koskeeko se mitä linjoja? Sillä uus palvelusopimusasetus antaa siirtymäajan vanhoille reittiluville 2019 loppuun. Taitaa vaan olla niin, että nykyiset TLO-linjat saavat jo nyt vahvasti yhteiskunnan tukiaisia ja siksi halutaan pistää avoimeen kilpailuun. Kuka tänne nyt tulis ajamaan, Tommolan pappakin (kabus) lähti pois, samoin Pölhölän Liikenne. Ihan reippaasti TLO:n isännät, lähinnä 7-seinähullua on voittanut Turun sisäisiäkin linjoja, melkeempä kaikki. SL:ällä on muutama surkee linja ja Simolla myös sekä omaa reittilupaa käyttävä 10. Saapa vaan nähdä liittyykö Lehtisen Jari seinähulluihin myös?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kaikki Turun seutuliikenne jossa käy seutulippu on luonteeltaan sellaista, johon sovelletaan PSA:a, ja kun siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukset päättyvät, liikenne on PSA:n mukaisesti kilpailutettava.
"Markkinaehtoinen" liikenne ei Turun seudulla täyttäisi asetettavia palvelutasovaatimuksia.

Siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimusten kesto vaihtelee linjalupien keston mukaan. Pääosassa Turun seutuliikennettä siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukset päättyvät 30.6.2014.

1.7.2014 alkaa siis kilpailutettu seutuliikenne useimmilla linjoilla. Tämän linjaston suunnittelusta voisi aloittaa uuden ketjun.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:22 ----------

Aloitin yllämainitun ketjun

----------


## JSL

Ok, eli tässä kohtaa on toi seutulippuasia kyseessä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

SL-Autolinjoilla ei ole vain muutamaa surkeaa linjaa, vaan kaikki Paattisten/ Jäkärlän linjat, 14 ja 15, 80, 83, 88, 99 sekä kymmenkunta autoa TLO:n linjoilla. Kaikkiaan nelisenkymmentä autoa plus tilurit. Kilpailutetussa liikenteessä matkustajamäärät ei juuri vaikuta korvaukseen, ja näillä linjoilla kilometrejä kertyy kohtuu hyvin.

----------


## Bussissa

Littoisiin jää 110 ja 11a jatkaa, mutta Jatkaako se samasta pysäkistä mihin 110 lopettaa ?

Ajaako 11a Samaa reittiä, kuin 110 ajoi aikoinaan Littoisista ---> Oskarinaukio, Kaarina ?

----------


## JuTa

> Littoisiin jää 110 ja 11a jatkaa, mutta Jatkaako se samasta pysäkistä mihin 110 lopettaa ?
> 
> Ajaako 11a Samaa reittiä, kuin 110 ajoi aikoinaan Littoisista ---> Oskarinaukio, Kaarina ?


11A lähtee Puistonkulman pysäkiltä, kun taas 110 jatkaa Palomäkeen asti. 11A ajaa suoraan Kaarinantietä Oskarinaukiolle, joten Kesämäen ja Verkakaaren kierrokset jäävät väliin. Näin jos ei ole tuoreita muutoksia tullut.

M: Jaa löysin noiden linjojen linjakartan ja näyttäisi siltä, että 11A tosiaan jatkaa siitä mihin 110 jää ja jatkaa Verkakaarta Kaarinantielle. Kesämäkeen ei ilmeisesti edelleenkään mennä.

Linjakartta

----------


## KjaO-K

Kaikki kunnia linjastosuunnittelijoille, mutta Kesämäen väliin jättäminen on ihan törkeä juttu.
Linjaosuuden pääsisi kohtuudella vain vasemmalle kääntyen käyttämälle Kaarinaan päin mennessä Kuhilastietä ja Littoisiin mennessä Jumpurintietä.

----------


## Bussissa

Littoisiin jää 110 ja 11a jatkaa, mutta Jatkaako se samasta pysäkistä mihin 110 lopettaa ?

Ajaako 11a Samaa reittiä, kuin 110 ajoi aikoinaan Littoisista ---> Oskarinaukio, Kaarina ?

----------

